# Ferron reservoir area snowpack



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone know the current snow levels around Ferron reservoir? Is the area going to be open for the 4th of July weekend? Any info appreciated.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

If your going to fish, you might want to get ahold of the DWR. I have been hearing alot about them draining the res and killing off the fish to work on the dam(again). I'm not sure of the snow levels but I'm guessing its still quite high.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Last weekend you still ran into 4 foot drifts not looking so good this year..


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Not good news on both ends, bummer. We are looking more for the camping side but fishing as well. There are many more places to throw a line so that will be ok. Hopefully it heats up enough in a couple of weeks...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I know the camp hosts there, but being a Ute fan I don't think they would want me to give out such info. :mrgreen:


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Rivalry smack can get put on hold for a weekend... maybe... yeah maybe not...


----------

